# Galaxy S3 SCH-I535 - Display using way to much powa!



## EngageWithRage (Oct 1, 2012)

I recnetly installed the latest AOKP JB rom on my device, and am noticing the battery power usage by the display at 53%, regardless of what I have running on the display. I have removed widgets, live wallpapers etc and the battery usage is at 53% constantly. Not sure if this is a glitch but any help would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if I am missing any information or if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems normal, on these screens battery usage is always high. Screen has 70% of my usage atm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Solution: don't turn it on and log in via ssh.

You have a 4.8" screen, I'm not sure how it's overly surprising that it's the largest user of battery always nor astonishing that what you have on your screen does not play a significant role in how much power it uses.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

It is good the display is using the vast majority of the power. If it wasn't then you would have worse standby battery life.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Battery life is great for me on Beans rom









Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII / Beans Rom


----------

